# plant pegs ?



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

is there anything like this in N. America ?
preferably local ?

plastic plant pegs for aquatic plants
JBL ProScape Plantis - Aquatis Fresh water - JBL

i've never seen anything like this i could get here


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Those look AWESOME!!! Here I thought I was being clever using bobby pins. They work great, by the way. Couldn`t find anywhere that they`d be toxic. I`d rather use these but have never seen them. Maybe they are new? Bet they`re crazy-expensive for what they are. (so, I`m a cynic.)


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

i didn't think of bobby pins, ... i know i hessitate about them due to them rusting  actually that's why i hessitate about most things i see 

Greenfin, ... have you had any problems with bobby pins ?, how long have you been using them ?

ya cost i'm thinking "ouch", ... i actually have no idea though.
12 pins for probably a reasonable cost, ... plus international shipping i'm guessing that's going to hurt 
but they're plastic, ... while plastics potentially have their own chemical questions/issues, they won't rust


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, the bobby pins rust. Took about 6 weeks to show some rust. Nothing rusted through or anything. Just rusted a bit. No shrimps died. Or oto's. That's the only livestock in that tank. After my blyxa rooted nicely I tried to pull the bobby pin out and the blyxa came with. Ack. How bad are rusting things in a tank? I wonder if there is some silicone coated hair product that is comparable. Actually, I got the idea from a gardening Lee-Valley-ish pin for staking down row covers and plant runners. Just wonder if lee valley has anything that might be small enough for our tanks. doubt it, but that's a cool store. 

Sudden hit of inspiration...do you think it would work to dip a bobby pin in silicone? I'm about to get familiar with silicone but I've never used it before so this is only an idea.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Just for fun, googled "silicone coated bobby pins". Did't see any but saw pins called "hair pins". These look a much better shape for staking plants down and look like they could be removed without uprooting the plant. Bobby pins have one straight edge and one wavy edge and the two prongs are almost side-by-side. Hair pins are a more open V shape with some wiggly parts in the middle of each prong. 

They look like you could coat them better than a bobby pin. What about dipping in a fish safe glue? What's that stuff reefers use?


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay! Found "rubberized U hair pins". These look perfect! amazon and other online sites are sold out. Must be a hot item. Wonder what they are like, would the coating wear off and what are they painted with? Darn our world full of chemicals as these look perfect! 
Let's start a business, Flear! Aquarium-safe cross-over hair products to beautify your planting experience!


----------

